# Rockets have way too many guards...



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

look at the list...
mike james
t-mac
francis
head
bonzi wells
alston

and i think i m missing someone too, they need to make some trades quickly.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: ROckets have way too many guards...*

You think? 

ps. we have lil' Brooks also.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: ROckets have way too many guards...*

...and JL3, Sura, Snyder.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: ROckets have way too many guards...*

Lets Get Rid Of Head!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Novak??????? Harris?????

Newley isnt signed but we picked him up as well.

I hope this is our roster
Yao/Mutombo/Butler
Scola/Hayes
Battier/Wells/Snyder
McGrady/Head
Francis/James/Alston/Brooks

And choose one of Landry/Novak/Harris. Send the other two to the D-League.

Ps completely expect to drop trade Alston or James half way through the season. (Whoever isnt in the rotation by then) Either for draft picks or $$$ and promote either Landry/Novak/Harris


Trade Reed Lucas & Sura.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: ROckets have way too many guards...*



Cornholio said:


> ...and JL3, Sura, Snyder.


JLIII definitely wont be around next season. people need to stop counting sura as a guard on our depth chart. he's not going to be on the depth chart and never will be.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

hroz is all over it.

This is our team barring any last minute trades. If we can't trade any one then Reed, JL3, and Sura will just get paid to go away.

Alston will not be released because his contract is too much and as suggested, he will be valuable to someone halfway through the season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: ROckets have way too many guards...*



Pimped Out said:


> JLIII definitely wont be around next season. people need to stop counting sura as a guard on our depth chart. he's not going to be on the depth chart and never will be.


I know they won't play for us anymore, I was just putting everyone that's still under contract.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: ROckets have way too many guards...*



Cornholio said:


> I know they won't play for us anymore, I was just putting everyone that's still under contract.


well thats like the mavs counting finley on their depth chart because they still pay him


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: ROckets have way too many guards...*

Sura still counts as a player we have to get rid of.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

As mentioned above, John Lucas III will be shipped to another team before the season starts. After that, Alston is the only other guard that will likely be off the roster by at least mid-season...Wells and Snyder are SF's...

A likely 12-man rotation will look like this:

C-Yao/Mutumbo
PF-Scola/Hayes
SF-Battier/Wells
SG-McGrady/Head
PG-Francis/James/Brooks/Alston (prior to being traded)

Other player who are currently on the team:
Kirk Snyder-on 15-man roster; will be moved up once Alston is traded
Jackie Butler-on 15-man roster; will receive PT at backup center from time to time in order to keep Deke healthy
Steve Novak-Will remain at the bottom of the 15-man roster
Mike Harris-D-League should he make it past training camp
Carl Landry-D-League
Justin Reed-will be cut
Brad Newley-overseas


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

They should trade Lutehead to Boston. :bsmile:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> As mentioned above, John Lucas III will be shipped to another team before the season starts. After that, Alston is the only other guard that will likely be off the roster by at least mid-season...Wells and Snyder are SF's...
> 
> A likely 12-man rotation will look like this:
> 
> ...


There's no way for Harris to be sent to the dleague by us. Either we keep him on the roster after camp, or he gets cut and takes his $50,000 guaranteed. Period.

As for Landry, there's an article in the Chron that he isn't happy with the offer the Rockets are giving him (according to his agent) and may end up not signing a contract at all. Meaning the Rockets will retain his rights and he will play on some random dleague team or euro team.

Now as to the guards. I have to think that something is going to take place to move JL3. Sura is either going to be bought out or used as trade fodder. But I think, depending on what happens in camp, that Alston, Brooks, Francis and James will all stay. They may not all get heaps big playing time, but I think they will remain on the roster and active.

Here's my fifteen for the start of the season...

James/Alston/Brooks/Francis
Tmac/Wells/Head
Battier/Snyder/Novak
Scola/Hayes
Yao/Deke/Butler

(though I somehow wish we could get Harris into that lineup... unless Novak looks totally pathetic in camp - or Alston ends up traded... I don't see it happening)

That means Landry, JL3, Reed, Harris and Sura will be the odd men out.

I feel a bit sorry for Landry... he gets drafted by a team that looks completely empty at his position and then by the time camp rolls around it looks as though he won't even get to be on the roster.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I think Novak has to earn his place on the roster too. It'll be between Novak, Landry and Harris for that last spot.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> There's no way for Harris to be sent to the dleague by us. Either we keep him on the roster after camp, or he gets cut and takes his $50,000 guaranteed. Period.


Anyone know if there are any other teams looking at Harris??

Also jdiggidy thanks for the support


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Sith said:


> look at the list...
> mike james
> t-mac
> francis
> ...


Here is a topic where I've posted my idea:

http://www.basketballforum.com/houston-rockets/371746-andrei-kirilenko.html


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

There really are two schools of thought here. Does Adleman want another shooter or a multi-purpose player to fill that last roster spot? Personally I go for the shooter. I actually think Harris and Novak have a better chance of making this team the Landry.

On paper it looks like our offense is going to be pretty sweet but, last season only Yao, Hayes, and Deke's FG% were over 50%. Everyone else was in the low 40%'s and lower (RAFER).

I do agree about Novak playing his way on to this team though. He needs to pull his FG% way up into the upper 40% range. If he shoots around 46% or higher then he makes the team. If he is below 40% he will definitely not be here.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> On paper it looks like our offense is going to be pretty sweet but, last season only Yao, Hayes, and Deke's FG% were over 50%. Everyone else was in the low 40%'s and lower (RAFER).


Head and Battier scored very efficiently. Open threes was Van Gundy's offense. So although there were definite weaknesses, we did excel there.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: ROckets have way too many guards...*



Cornholio said:


> Sura still counts as a player we have to get rid of.


sura isnt a guy we need to worry about. if we can move him, good for us. if not, we pay him 1 million bucks and call it day
if it makes you feel better, list him as a PF. that way it makes our guard rotation look smaller, our PF rotation look deeper, and it wont make a lick of difference because sura will see as much time as a PF as he will as a point.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

While some of what we're calling excess baggage is really just marginal talent that most teams carry, Wells, James, Head, Alston and Brooks are all players who have significant value but are playing behind big-minute guys. It's a waste. That's why it's difficult to understand how we haven't been able to make a trade for a quality starter.

Are you telling me we can't get a good starting power forward for, say, Battier, Scola and Head? Throw in Novak, Sura's expiring contract and a pick, and even the Suns would ***** their ears (Marion).


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: ROckets have way too many guards...*



Pimped Out said:


> sura isnt a guy we need to worry about. if we can move him, good for us. if not, we pay him 1 million bucks and call it day
> if it makes you feel better, list him as a PF. that way it makes our guard rotation look smaller, our PF rotation look deeper, and it wont make a lick of difference because sura will see as much time as a PF as he will as a point.


The point might be that he has value in a trade. He's not hurting us by being on the roster, but he can be used to help us.


----------

